# Erwärmung Schaltschrank



## Wu Fu (5 Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

  wir haben in einer Anlage ein Problem und ich wollte euch um eure Einschätzung bzw. Rat fragen.

  Zur Problemstellung:
  Es handelst sich um einen ISP mit 3 Schaltschrankfeldern, Gesamtbreite 3,2 Meter. Im Einspeisefeld sind der Hauptschalter Neozedvorsicherungen und 5 Stück RCD-Schutzschalter für die Sammelschienen in den weiteren Feldern verbaut. Hauptschalter, Vorsicherungen und RCDs sind in 3 Hensel MI-Verteilern (Kunststoffgehäuse) untergebracht, da es sich um ein TT-Netz handelt und so die Schutzart bis zu den RCDs erhalten bleibt.

  Das Problem ist nun, dass sich die Vorsicherungen im ISO-Gehäuse sich so stark erwärmen, dass diese teilweise auslösen.
  Dies betrifft soweit ich das beurteilen kann, nur ein 3poliges Sicherungselement die Abwärme überträgt sich aber auf die anderen Elemente. Auch die Drähte die vom RCD (nach diesem Element) auf das Schienensystem gehen sind erwärmt. Eine Erwärmung durch die Stromaufnahme der Verbraucher schließe ich  aus. Es handelt sich um 50A  Sicherungen, 63A RCD und 10 bzw. 16qmm Leitungsquerschnitt, die zu messende Stromaufnahme pendelt zwischen 30 und 35A. Der Schaltschrank hat eine Umgebungstemperatur von ca. 26°C.

  Die Temperatur im ISO-Gehäuse ist durch die fehlende Zirkulation und Belüftungsmöglichkeit spürbar höher. Die Schaltschrankfelder sind belüftet.

  In derselben Zentrale befindet sich noch eine andere ISP mit ähnlichem Aufbau des Einspeisefeldes, bei der keine Erwärmung feststellbar ist.

  Wir haben nun den Aufbau um eine MI-Gehäuse erweitert, um den Abstand zwischen den Bauteilen vergrößert  teilweise den Aderquerschnitt (innerhalb des ISO-Gehäuses) erhöht, Motorschutzschalter und Sammelschienenadapter getauscht (Vermutung hohe Übergangswiderstände). 
  Nächste Woche tauschen wir noch den Hauptschalter, da komischerweise die Adern direkt nach dem Hauptschalter 10°C wärmer sind als vorher.

  Wir haben schon recht fleißig mit einem Infrarotmessgerät die Temperaturen gemessen, wobei ich diesen Ergebnissen nicht recht traue. So hätte z.B. eine Leitung 60°C konnte aber mit den Fingern berührt werden, eine Heizungsrohr mit 60°C kann ich nicht 30 Sekunden mit den Fingern festhalten. Wird vielleicht die Innentemperatur und nicht die der Isolierung (Außentemperatur) angezeigt?

  Nochmals kurz zusammengefasst:
  Die Adern sind bis zum Hautschalter nicht erwärmt, danach beginnt die Erwärmung, erreicht die höchsten Temperaturen an den Versicherungen und den RDCs, fällt bis zum Sammelschienensystem und den Motorschutzschaltern und ist danach nicht mehr feststellbar. Schützte, Abgangsklemmen und die restliche Verdrahtung sind nicht erwärmt.  Die Ströme teilen sich nachdem Schienensystem wieder auf.

  Meine Kollegen tippen immer noch auf thermische Erwärmung ich jedoch vermute Blindströme.

  Ich weiß dass der größte Ventilator in er Ablage (18,5kW Stern-Dreieck mit Dralldrossel) schon mal in seiner Leistung „eingedrosselt“ wurde ich weiß nur nicht wie. Meine Vermutung war, dass sich durch die Leistungsanpassung der cos Phi verschoben hat und nun dadurch die Anlage belastet. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich das nachvollziehen bzw. messen kann.

  Jedoch hat sich die Erwärmung der Anlage nur um ca. 5°C verringert, als wir den Zulüfter ausgeschaltet liesen.

  So dass wars mal im groben, für Rückfragen bin ich jederzeit bereit. Ich hoffe jemand nimmt sich die Zeit diesen doch relativ langen Beitrag durchzulesen.

  Hat irgendjemand eine Idee für die ungewöhnlich hohe Erwärmung oder vielleicht sogar einen Lösungsansatz?

  Schöne Grüße

  Daniel


----------



## winnman (5 Februar 2011)

habt ihr ein zweikanal Oszi?
einfach Spannung und Strom (ein Wandler in der Zuleitung, eine alte Stromzange mit Abschlusswiderstand, . . .) anschauen falls Cos Phi dann siehst due eine deutliche Verschiebung des maximus von Strom und Spannung.

Ich würde eher auf zu gering bemessene Leitungen oder Klemmfehler schliessen.


----------



## bike (5 Februar 2011)

Wu Fu schrieb:


> Ich weiß dass der größte Ventilator in er Ablage (18,5kW Stern-Dreieck mit Dralldrossel) schon mal in seiner Leistung „eingedrosselt“ wurde ich weiß nur nicht wie. Meine Vermutung war, dass sich durch die Leistungsanpassung der cos Phi verschoben hat und nun dadurch die Anlage belastet. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich das nachvollziehen bzw. messen kann.
> l



Ein Lüfter wird normal durch Verringerung der Abluft eingebremst. 
Aber dadurch verändert sich nicht der Winkel.
Wenn sich der Kunststoff verändert ist meist Temperatur die Ursache.
Zunächst stelle ich die Frage:
Bestand das Problem schon von Beginn oder ist dieses Problem erst später entstanden?

Blindstrom würde ich ausschließen. Da Müssen sich U und I schon ganz schön aus dem Weg gehen, bis da höhere Temperaturen entstehen.

bike


----------



## ExGuide (5 Februar 2011)

Eine übliche Neozd-Sicherung soll zwischen 2,5 und 3,5 Watt Verlustleistung bei Nennstrom haben - und das kann bei einem 3poligen System dann schon ca. 10 Watt sein.
10 Watt der Sicherung und wahrscheinlich noch einmal 5 .. 6 Watt von den Anschlüssen in einem "kleinen" Kunststoffgehäuse kann schon ganz schön viel sein....
Die Hersteller geben für Komplettgeräte schon mal 60 K Temperaturerhöhung für ein bestücktes Gerät an.

Und wenn man jetzt noch bedenkt, dass es "Niedrigpreishersteller" von Sicherungseinsätzen gibt, die sich wenig um die "Standards" kümmern und locker das doppelte oder noch mehr an Verlustleistung haben, da kann es schon schnell eng werden.... Aber die sind halt billiger....

Mit der IR-Kamera würde ich mir keine großen Sorgen machen. Ein ganz wichtiges Element ist der Emissionswert, der für jede Oberfläche (Farbe) unbedingt neu eingestellt werden muss! Somit machen wir meist eine Kontrollmessung mit einem PT100 und gleichen damit für die entsprechenden Oberflächen den E-Wert ab. Und dann passt es auch wieder, zumindest ungefähr...  
Kupfer und eine weiße oder schwarze Leitung liegen meilenweit außeinander...


----------



## Cassandra (5 Februar 2011)

Hallo winnman,  

gut erkannt, für einen herkömmlichen Cosinus Phi ist mindestens ein Zweikanal- Oszi notwendig! Mit den viel verbreiteten Einkanal- Oszis geht das nicht.  
In dem speziellen Fall handelt es sich aber um einen örtlich begrenzten Cosinus Phi, bekannt auch als „stehende Cosinus Phi Welle“. Diese muss sich genau an der Engstelle der Vorsicherung verfangen haben. Ohne 6- Kanal- Oszi besteht für Esoteriker keine Möglichkeit, dem Phänomen entgegen zu treten.  

 
Hallo Wu Fu,

wenn das Dingens zu warm wird, obwohl alle Übergangswiderstände so klein wie möglich sind, die Querschnitte stimmen und kein Überstrom fließt, dann sehe zu, dass mit entsprechender Belüftung die Temperatur klein gehalten wird. Das sollte auch ohne Wärmebildkamera möglich sein.

LG Cassandra


----------



## ThorstenD2 (5 Februar 2011)

Wu Fu schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Wir haben nun den Aufbau um eine MI-Gehäuse erweitert, um den Abstand zwischen den Bauteilen vergrößert  teilweise den Aderquerschnitt (innerhalb des ISO-Gehäuses) erhöht, Motorschutzschalter und Sammelschienenadapter getauscht (Vermutung hohe Übergangswiderstände).



Hi,
ich vermute vielleicht schlechte Übergangswiderstände. Aus der Liste sehe ich nicht, daß dort der eigentliche Sicherungssockel mal getauscht wurde. Alles schön sauber und blank machen und ein Marken-Sockel sowie Marken-SicherungsEinsätze verwenden (vllt erstmal die Passhülen / Passringe als Fehlerquelle zunächst weglassen). Muss es umbedingt Neozed sein? Geht Diazed evtl? Größere Fläche, mehr Masse, mehr Wärmeabgabe?


----------



## Wu Fu (6 Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen, vielen Dank für die Antworten.

  Oszilloskop haben wie leider keins in der Firma. Diese Methode scheidet also aus.

  Also Schraubvebindungen sind alle fest und die Leitung sollte auch passen 10qmm bei ca. 35A.
  Den größten Widerstand hat momentan der Hauptschalter mit ca. 1.2 Ohm. Aber die Erwärmung beginnt erst danach.

  Die Neozedelemente haben wir auch schon getauscht, zwei hatten sich schon verfärbt.
  Diazed wären wirklich gut, aber den Platz haben wir leider nicht zur Verfügung.

  Hersteller der Neozedelemente ist Wöhner (wenn Ichs richtig im Kopf habe) wir hatten bisher noch keine Probleme damit. Wir haben noch ein ISO-Gehäuse dazu gebaut, die RCDs haben ausreichlich Platz nur bei den Neozedelementen haben wir keine andere Möglichkeit. Wobei mir schon oft die Vorsicherungen so aufgebaut haben, sind bisher noch keine Probleme aufgetreten.

  Eine technische Lösung zur Belüftung der ISO-Gehäuse dürfte kaum Möglich sein, seitlich ist zu wenig Platz und bei Einbau in der Front wären die dahinterliegenden Geräte nicht mehr zu sehen.

  Gleich nach der Inbetriebnahme hatten wir das Problem schon mal, dass die Vorsicherungen ausgelöst hatten, das war vor ca. 10 Wochen seitdem aber nicht mehr. Jetzt hat sichs auf jeden Fall verstärkt.

  Wir haben momentan die Abdeckungen der Elemente und den Deckel der ISO-Gehäuse nicht montiert, dadurch kann die Wärme etwas besser entweichen, ist aber natürlich keine Lösung des Problems.

  Was mich halt noch wundert, die Erwärmung geht anscheinend von den Neozedelement aus, verschleppt sich über ca. 10cm bis zum Hauptschalter und endet dort. In der Anderen Richtung ist eine Erwärmung feststellbar über den RCD die und die Verbindungsleitung bis zum Sammelschienensystem, das sind ca. 1,5 Meter Leitungslänge. Nach den Motorschutzschaltern ist auch nichts mehr feststellbar.

  Mhh, das ist echt blöd.

Ich hab noch ein Bild angehängt. Qualität ist nicht besonders.


----------



## The Big B. (6 Februar 2011)

Was ist denn an dem besagten Neozedelement angeschlossen? Nur ein Motor oder noch irgendetwas was dir komische Ströme mit z.B. Oberwellen erzeugt?


----------



## bike (6 Februar 2011)

Also soviel Platz hätte ich auch gern in unseren Schränken 

Welchen Querschnitt hat denn die Sammelschiene?
Bei den 6 Sicherungen kann sich echt etwas addieren.


bike


----------



## Wu Fu (6 Februar 2011)

Es sind nur Ventilatore  und Pumpen vorhanden, teils mehrstufig ohne Frequenzumformer.
Also eigentlich nichts was Oberwellen erzeugt.
Meine einzige Vermutung dahingehend war der Ventilator, der "gedrosselt" wurde. Wobei der aber dafür nicht infrage kommt.


> Ein Lüfter wird normal durch Verringerung der Abluft eingebremst.
> Aber dadurch verändert sich nicht der Winkel.


Sammelschiene ist für 215A ausgelegt ich glaube das sind 10x4mm.


----------



## bike (6 Februar 2011)

Wu Fu schrieb:


> Sammelschiene ist für 215A ausgelegt ich glaube das sind 10x4mm.



Welche Gleichzeitigkeit hast du? Bei 100% der 6 Dinger kommt mir  das etwas klein vor.

Ich denke da muss dann genau gerechnete werden. Also die Nennströme der Einzelnen, dann prüfen ob alle immer ein sind.
Wenn zuschalten ist auch interessant wie lange die Ventilatoren brauchen um hoch zu laufen, welcher Strom da fließt und wie oft geschaltet wird. 


bike


----------



## Florian1903 (6 Februar 2011)

*Anlaufströme oder miese Adern*

Hallo Wu Fu,
Du schreibts: "... nur Ventilatore  und Pumpen..." Wie groß sind denn leistungsmäßig die einzelnen Dinger? >> Hab`s gefunden 30-35 A
Und wie oft werden diese geschaltet?
So ganz unwissend der realen Situation würde ich, sofern häufig geschaltet wird (Pumpe an 20 sec, Pumpe aus 10 sec, Pumpe an.... oder so) evtl. auf hohe Anlaufströme (vielfaches der Nennstromaufnahme) tippen die dann die "miniaturhaften" Neozeds über die Zeit aufheizen.

Und wenn die Leitungen warm/heiß werden, sind die Adern innen evtl. oxydiert/korrodiert? Ich habe selber mal eine Scheiß-Charge gehabt, die kamen so vom Großhändler. Da waren die Adern innen ziemlich angelaufen und wurden ziemlich extrem warm... Leitungen getauscht, restliche Rolle dem GH um die Ohren gehauen und eine neue Rolle mit sauberen Cu-Adern bekommen. Problem gelöst, aber Verdrahtungsaufwand...

Grüße, 
Florian


----------



## Wu Fu (7 Februar 2011)

Die Gleichzeitigkeit beläuft sich auf 100%. Über Zeitprogramm wird die Anlage freigegeben und läuft dann durch bis zum Ende des Zeitprogramms.

Hab noch mal nachgesehen, an diesem Schienensystem sind nur einstufige Aggregate anschgeschlossen Ausnahme ist der Zulüfter, der läuft in Stern-Dreieck an der Volumenstrom wird dann über die Dralldrossel reguliert.
Der Ventilator hat nicht mehr 18,5kW da dieser schon "gedrosselt" wurde. Das habe ich damals bei der Auslegung übersehen, die Vorsicherung mit 50A und 63A RCD ist eigentlich zu groß ausgelegt. Wobei das in diesem Fall kein Nachteil ist.

Die Angabe mit ca. 30-35A Belastung des Schienensystems bzw. Vorsicherung dürfte relativ konstant sein, mein Kollege hats zu verschiedenen Zeitpunkt nachgemessen.

Die Adern zwischen RCD uns Schienensystem werden wir nun auch noch austauschen und gleich auf 16qmm erhöhen. Dann haben wir so gut wie alles getaucht.

Edit: Hab heute nachgesehen die Abmessung der Sammelschiene ist 12x5mm, ausgelegt für max. 215A


----------



## Wu Fu (9 Februar 2011)

Die Adern zwischen RCD und Schienensystem haben wir gewechselt und den Hauptschalter auch.
Nun wurde alles getauscht, leider ohne ein zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis.
Die Erwärmung an den Neozedelementen liegt immer noch zwischen 55 und 60°C, dies ist zu warm.
Die Sicherungen halten zwar nun, es ist nur die Frage wie lange. 

Das einzige was wir nicht ändern konnten bzw. können war der Aufbau des Schienensystems für die Vorsicherungen (die Neozelemente selbst wurden schon getauscht).
Wir haben dies aber in der Form schon öfters gebaut, teilweise mit stärkerer Belastung.
Es werden teilweise an der Gesamtzuleitung "nur" 60A gemessen und häufige Schalthandlungen kommen auch nicht vor.

Ich bin leider etwas ratlos, hat noch irgendjemand eine Idee??


----------



## bike (9 Februar 2011)

Jetzt kommt die Frage nach dem cos phi.
Was steht auf den Motoren? Sind das ältere Maschinen? Kann es sein, dass deren Lager ausgelaufen sind und der7die Rotor verschiedene Luftspalten haben beim Laufen?
Wenn du schreibst, der Lüfter ist eingebremst, dann stellt sich die Frage wie und kann es sein, dass er, wenn es die Zuluft, ist in Sättigung geht und daher dir die Phasen verschiebt?

Da würde ich ansetzten.


bike


----------



## winnman (9 Februar 2011)

"eingebremst" kann auch bedeuten dass er auf der Lüfterseite durch eine entsprechende Drosselung des Luftstroms auf der Überdruckseite "eingebremst" ist. (kleinerer Luftstrom = kleinere Leistung des Ventilators)


----------



## bike (9 Februar 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> "eingebremst" kann auch bedeuten dass er auf der Lüfterseite durch eine entsprechende Drosselung des Luftstroms auf der Überdruckseite "eingebremst" ist. (kleinerer Luftstrom = kleinere Leistung des Ventilators)



Das ist mir bekannt, doch es gibt auch solche Verrückte die die Abluft abwürgen und das hat tolle Effekte.
Daher die Frage wie eingebremst wurde, wie viel von dem Volumen abgewürgt wird, denn wenn zu viel, auch nicht gut 

bike


----------



## Wu Fu (9 Februar 2011)

Wie genau gedrosselt wurde, weiß ich leider nicht.
Morgen ist wieder Jour fixe, da werd ich nachfragen.
Es handelt sich um eine "Modernisierung", d.h. unser Schrank ist neu, die Motore sind aber relativ alt, deswegen kann ich mir einen Verschleiß an mechanischen Bauteilen, z.B. Lager gut vorstellen.


----------



## bike (10 Februar 2011)

Schreib dir die Daten der einzelnen Motoren auf. Nennstrom und Winkel.
Dann kläre bitte die Art der Drosselung.
Mir kommen die gemessenen 60A komisch vor.

Und es wäre noch interessant, wie schnell die Temperatur steigt und ob diese irgendwann stabil wird.


bike


----------



## ExGuide (10 Februar 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt die Frage nach dem cos phi.



Warum? Wenn Wu Fu den Strom als Effektivwert gemessen hat, ist die Sache doch klar. Wärme = Wirkleistung = I² * R

Aber Temperatur-Erhöhungen um 40 .. 50 K, das heißt bei 30°C Umgebungstemperaturen ca. 70°C .. 80°C sind bei Neozed im normalen Bereich. 
Diazed hat noch höhere Verluste....


----------



## bike (10 Februar 2011)

Ja? Also Blindleistung sollte bei solch einer Anlage berücksichtigt werden.
Unabhängig von dem sinnlosen Schalten von nutzloser Leistung, ist es wirtschaftlich Interessant, da ja auch die Blinde Leistung bezahlt werden muss.
Hat er schon den R? Habe ich etwas überlesen?

Das von dir angegeben deltaT bei NeoZed, wenn dies Standard ist, dann hätten wir in unseren Maschinen echt Probleme. 
Bei unserer Entwicklung habe ich mal nachgefragt und dort sind 20-30 K gemessen und dokumentiert.

bike


----------



## ExGuide (10 Februar 2011)

Ich füge mal einen Link anbei, auf der Seite 3 ist unten rechts eine Grafik...
de.ferrazshawmut.com/pdf/prod/06_Technik-Linocur.pdf


----------



## bike (11 Februar 2011)

Die Grafik ist bestimmt richtig, wir machen bei uns im Werk Tests und daher die gemessenen Werte.

Solche ein Charakteristik in einer Serienmaschine, bei dir nicht immer bekannt ist wo die später produzieren soll, stimmt mich nachdenklich und ich habe unsere Pinsler mal darauf angesprochen. Mal sehen was da herauskommt.


bike


----------



## Wu Fu (12 Februar 2011)

Also das mit der Eindrosslung des Motors hab ich falsch verstanden.
Der Ventilator wird nur durch die Dralldrossel die an der Ansaugung des Motors bzw. des Laufrades sitzt eingedrosselt.
Die Anlage benötigt weniger Zuluft da eine Maschine entfallen ist. Es soll immer ein konstanter Überdruck herrschen, um das Nachströmen von Schmuztpartikeln in den Raum zu verhindern.
Ich weiß zwar nicht, wohin die entfallen Maschine die Zuluft geleitet hat, aber ich vermute nicht mehr in den Raum zurück sondern direkt nach außen.
Die Dralldrossel steht meistens bei ca. 25%, zu messen sind dann ca. 21A Stromaufnahme.
Wir haben dann einen Tag lang den Ventilator mit 100% geöffneter Dralldrossel laufen lassen, die Stromaufnahme ist auf ca. 24A gestiegen.
Nennstrom ist am Motor mit 39A bei 380V und cos Phi 0,8 angegeben.

Mit der voll geöffneten Dralldrossel hat sich aber die Erwärmung der Neozedelemente nicht verändert.

Wobei sich die Erwärmung nun anscheinend reduziert hat (schon vor dem Versuch mit der Dralldrossel) wir konnte jetzt Werte zwischen 50 und 55°C messen. Dies finde ich nun auch akzeptabel. Warum die Erwärmung sich nun genau verändert hat weiß ich leider nicht, evtl. durch die Summer der Maßnahmen.

Ich hab mir die gewechselten Neozedelement gestern nochmals angesehen. Da sind auf jeden Fall auch mehr als 60°C aufgetreten. Die Elemente waren braun verfärbt, die Aderendhülsenisolierung teilweise geschmolzen und die Abdeckungen mit dem Sockel auch schon verklebt.

Ich vermute, dass evtl. die Erwärmung bei Beginn unserer Messungen schon nicht mehr so stark war, wie zu dem Zeitpunkt als und die Sichungen ausgelöst hatten. Wir haben danach dann die Iso-Gehäuse offen gelassen, dann das obere Gehäuse hinzu gebaut und nun die Deckel wieder geschlossen. Deswegen konnten wir die Situation evtl. gar nicht mehr nachstellen.

Da ich nun relativ ratlos bin und mit 50-55°C an den Elementen Leben kann, warte ich nun einfach mal ab.


----------



## MSP (13 Oktober 2011)

Moin,

ist zwar von Anfang des Jahres, aber hat sich da was ergeben / eine Lösung gefunden?

Beim Durchlesen ist mir gerade das mit den MI Gehäusen und den D02-Elementen aufgefallen.

Sind die D02 Elemente mit breiten Abdeckungen versehen? Da gibt es ja 27mm und 36mm breite Elemente zB von Wöhner ( 01647 und 01498..) die jeweils für Dauerstrom <= 35A und bis 63A Dauerstrom führen können/dürfen.

Wenn die MI Gehäuse alle geschlossen sind, dann haben wir ja eh eine hohe Erwärmung im Inneren wenn die Gleichzeitigkeit 100% ist, die Schiene dürfte doch recht viel Wärme abgeben (Was hat denn hier die Thermographie ergeben?) wenn Ihr so 'große' Verbraucher habt, oder?
Dazu dann noch die RCD's und der Hauptschalter im MI und dann wirds eigentlich warm..?

Gruss,
Michael


----------



## Wu Fu (16 Oktober 2011)

Hallo Michael,
wir haben das Gehäuse umgebaut. Das hat Abhilfe geschaffen.
Es ist nun noch etwas mehr Platz und die Abwärme staut sich nicht mehr so stark.
Außerdem gibt's für die MI-Verteiler noch Ringe damit das Gehäuse noch höher wird.
Danach hatten wir glücklicherweise keine Probleme mehr.
Thermobildkamera haben wir leider keine.
Von Wöhner haben wir die 01674 verwendet, es gibt auch breite Streifenabdeckungen. Wäre auch eine Möglichkeit, gute Idee für die Zukunft.

Wir passen bei der Projektierung nun besser aus den Platz auf, den hat man aber leider nicht immer.

Schöne Grüße
Daniel


----------

